# Boeing 747 and a few other planes (permission visit)



## sureshank (Dec 3, 2016)

A few weeks back i emailed a air field to see if i could get permission to go on the breakers yard and i was very shocked to get a email back within a day to say we could go so me and my friend mate the long trip up there which worth it was expecting to go up there and be told we was only aloud outside shots but i was wrong the person who was taing us around let us on probly 10 of of the 12 planes the other two just basically being shells. ive never been on a 747 so i was very excited and was in for some luck as i managed to go on 4 that day in a way it was very sad knowing they were reited and probly dont exsit now on one of the 747 i picked up a exit sign to look at and our guid said i could have it which i was well chuffed with they also gave us blankets in the new packagen which would of been given to the passenger a great day and one i well never forget sorry that they are not really abandoned but i think they will bring alot of intrest on this forum 


The Plane Breaking yard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


The Plane Breaking yard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


The Plane Breaking yard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


The Plane Breaking yard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Plane Breaking yard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


The Plane Breaking yard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


The Plane Breaking yard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


The Plane Breaking yard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


The Plane Breaking yard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


The Plane Breaking yard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


The Plane Breaking yard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


The Plane Breaking yard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


The Plane Breaking yard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


The Plane Breaking yard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


The Plane Breaking yard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


The Plane Breaking yard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


The Plane Breaking yard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


The Plane Breaking yard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


The Plane Breaking yard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## smiler (Dec 3, 2016)

As you said, not really abandoned, but if there's anyone on our forum who wouldn't have grabbed a chance to have a permission visit here I'd be surprised, me I'd have paid, Loved It Sureshank, Thanks


----------



## sureshank (Dec 3, 2016)

smiler said:


> As you said, not really abandoned, but if there's anyone on our forum who wouldn't have grabbed a chance to have a permission visit here I'd be surprised, me I'd have paid, Loved It Sureshank, Thanks


 thank you smiler it was a very intresting day


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 3, 2016)

That is the ultimate permission visit.nice one mate.


----------



## krela (Dec 4, 2016)

Very nice, they seem to be doing a lot more business there recently. It used to be one or two planes at a time.


----------



## SlimJim (Dec 4, 2016)

Very nice! One of the top 5 permo visits we've had on here this year for sure! What a stroke of luck.


----------



## Pilot (Dec 4, 2016)

I've delivered aircraft to the breakers myself. It's a very surreal feeling flying one on its last flight. It's empty, light, and the performance is spectacular. However, that final approach and landing have a sadness. Just before I retired, I flew an old 737/400 to a dissmantlers. It was an aircraft I knew well, having flown it countless times. I know it sounds rather pathetic, but it was like watching an old friend die. Great shots, and thank you for doing this.


----------



## sureshank (Dec 4, 2016)

Pilot said:


> I've delivered aircraft to the breakers myself. It's a very surreal feeling flying one on its last flight. It's empty, light, and the performance is spectacular. However, that final approach and landing have a sadness. Just before I retired, I flew an old 737/400 to a dissmantlers. It was an aircraft I knew well, having flown it countless times. I know it sounds rather pathetic, but it was like watching an old friend die. Great shots, and thank you for doing this.


 you dont sound pathetic it like when you sell your first car you feel bad about it but yea it was a very surreal feeling a day i will never forget and thanks for your kind words


----------



## krela (Dec 4, 2016)

I was thinking the same, most people feel that about their cars.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice thread dude! Wow it would cool to turn one of those planes into an awesome house! 

Pilot, was fascinating going through the emotions you describe as you land the plane for the last time, what a crazy moment.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice one! It's great when your 'hand holder' on a permission visit goes that extra mile and gives you a little memento. After WW11 there were all types of aircraft fuselages available for modification - some ended up as rather unsuccessful 'caravans' and I can remember seeing two or three as a young lad. Many of the WW11 airfields ended up as impromptu scrap yards and some of these are now just derelict sites, not having suffered redevelopment. If one is a metal detectorist and knows where to look, you can still find scraps of alloy and the odd instrument etc. My wife who lived in Horsforth as a child ended up with a section of Airspeed Horsa fuselage as a den/playhouse. They were being built by a firm on the fringe of Yeadon Aerodrome (Leeds/Bradford Airport now)and vast numbers were never assembled, which were offered as sheds, playhouses etc in the '50's. A couple of sections were still visible on a couple of old allotments around 12 years ago.


----------



## Lavino (Dec 4, 2016)

Great photos it would be nice to have one of the seats. I wonder if you could actually buy one.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 4, 2016)

Lavino said:


> Great photos it would be nice to have one of the seats. I wonder if you could actually buy one.



Find the right contact and all is normally for sale - sometimes parts are removed for refurb as spares, but not on planes that are available in huge numbers. I could see a case for keeping seats that are in a special decor, but I doubt this would be the case here. So find the scrapper and wave the dosh!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice one! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sureshank (Dec 5, 2016)

Lavino said:


> Great photos it would be nice to have one of the seats. I wonder if you could actually buy one.


you can fella theyt are £100 each


----------



## sureshank (Dec 5, 2016)

thank you urbanx


----------



## the_delta_force (Dec 11, 2016)

Great post, I'm very jealous of your boneyard visit. 

That is an ex-Saudi Arabian Airlines 747 and on doing a bit of digging, they appear to have sent at least four of their 747s to the airfield for scrapping. Shame that the reg has been painted over.


----------



## Conrad (Dec 11, 2016)

Awesome stuff, something different for sure, ace shots.


----------



## Luise (Dec 11, 2016)

Amazing.. Lovely shots!


----------



## caradon (Dec 11, 2016)

Cotswold airport/airfield by any chance?


----------



## sureshank (Dec 11, 2016)

the_delta_force said:


> Great post, I'm very jealous of your boneyard visit.
> 
> That is an ex-Saudi Arabian Airlines 747 and on doing a bit of digging, they appear to have sent at least four of their 747s to the airfield for scrapping. Shame that the reg has been painted over.


i photoshopped the reg out mate i respected the wishes of the bone yard owners


----------



## Echoes (Dec 26, 2016)

great visit. Was desperate to see some cockpit shots though


----------



## sureshank (Dec 27, 2016)

check out my flickr fella theres a few on there


----------



## gervansimon (Jan 10, 2017)

Pilot said:


> I've delivered aircraft to the breakers myself. It's a very surreal feeling flying one on its last flight. It's empty, light, and the performance is spectacular. However, that final approach and landing have a sadness. Just before I retired, I flew an old 737/400 to a dissmantlers. It was an aircraft I knew well, having flown it countless times. I know it sounds rather pathetic, but it was like watching an old friend die. Great shots, and thank you for doing this.


Doesn't sound 'pathetic' at all. I think it's nice that you felt that way & good on you for being honest about it too.
I go onto you tube sometimes & watch old ships on their final sailing to the breakers, same with old trains too! They've all got history & would have great stories to tell if they could- just like a human! [emoji4] 

Sent from my Y635-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS_EXplorer (Jan 11, 2017)

Loved this!


----------

